# BP British Mariner and British Explorer 1970s



## Stow (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello all.
I'm looking for anyone who served on the British Mariner in 1974 when it was in dry dock in Falmouth in September, or who served on the British Explorer when it was in dry dock in Singapore (Jurong? Sembawang?) for a couple of months in Aug-Oct 1976. Can anyone help? Thank you. Also, someone I DO remember is Kenny McIver, my cabin mate. Are you out there somewhere?


----------



## Kipperkelly (May 21, 2021)

Hi I was on her and joined in november 74 shortly before she left dock at Falmouth.I dont remember much except the ship was in a bit of a state and took a lot of work to get her tidied up.I remember the bother with the steam condenser on the way back from the gulf,and repairs in Durban,was glad to see the back of that ship when leaving at Trieste.


----------



## Stow (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello Kipperkelly. Thank you so much for replying. It was a long time ago, wasn't it?! If you joined the Mariner before she left dry dock in Falmouth, would you mind emailing me? It's VERY important and might give my husband a few extra months of life. My email address is [email protected], and PLEASE, PLEASE contact my husband's solicitor, Kevin Johnson, email [email protected]. I and my husband would be so, so grateful, and time is marching on too rapidly. Would you PLEASE contact us?


----------

